# Stop Press re MHF branded clothing



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all, I had full intention of attending Binton rally for the weekend,alas with the rain we have had & according to the weather forecast (more rain) I have decided not to attend the full rally.(sorry I just don't have fun in getting stuck in mud).
As some of you may know I am supplying "nuke"with the mhf branded clothing & had promised to bring samples along to the rally.So what I intend to do is come over Saturday afternoon,I shall be there about 3'o'clock probably at or near the RV area with "Kands & Rockie Rv".If anyone is interested please pop over say hello & check out the samples.
I do hope the weather improves & all have a good time.
Gary


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The forecast looks OK to me:

http://www.metoffice.com/lib/includes/fsssi/city/birmingham.html

Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Dave you could be right,& believe me I hope so.Call me a boring old f**t but a potential mud bath wet under foot & no recovery vehicle ain't my idea of fun.Done it,seen it, been there,read the book,got the teeshirt,& the scares to prove it.NOT going there again!!!! :lol: .
I got stuck in gravel on Wednesday at Kelvdon Hatch bunker,wish they made campers with 4x4 drive or winches :wink: .
Maybe see you there Saturday afternoon.
Gary


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Gary

Look forward to seeing you and Angela with the new MHF fleeces!!

Sharon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The title of this Topic on the home page reads on my settings....

"Stop Press re MHF branded clot.." 

Just popped in to see who it was. 8O Phew! I'm safe.


----------

